# Pre 1956 Vertex 9Ct Dress Watch



## taimar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello,

I am new to the Forum and was wondering if anyone could provide any information on the following Vertex watch. From the forum I understand that Vertex made military watches but this is more of a dress watch. I have searched the web and had a good look at the forum but cannot find anything remotely similar to the watch in question.

The watch was my Grandfathers who died in 1956 when my mother was 11 years old and it has been passed down to me so I know it is pre 1956. The watch is in working order and it keeps great time although I am very careful not to over wind it. The casing and strap seem to be 9ct. The strap is an unusual design, never seen one like it before. It still has its original presentation box albeit a little scratched.

Any information would be welcome including any ideas as to value as at present it is on standard contents insurance and was wondering if it needed to be an itemised item.

Kind regards

David

https://www.dropbox....f2io/0KzS7cSjK2


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nice, 1939 hallmark and a Dennison case.

I'd hazard a guess that it's still under the Â£1000 insurance threshold even with the gold bracelet.


----------



## taimar79 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information Kev, Just been looking on the web re Dennison. It may sound a silly question but are Dennison cases a particular shape and design (ie like mine, rectangular and the mechanism sits in a separate piece of the case that then clips onto the strap? or are they all different? or is it just the makers mark ALD (Aaron Lufkin Dennison))1812-1895

I have suddenly become more interested in the watch and history, always liked looking at watches but that was as far as it went. When you say 1939 hallmark, is it not an 1864 Hallmark as there are NO marks on the bottom of the outer stamp.? Also this would fit in with the life of Dennison?

Looking at the clasp/Strap I cant make out the letter on the Hallmark so unsure what year it is but having searched for the Patent on the Blonklip Strap it says the Blonklip came into effect in 1930. No cant make out the letter, either a T or a G.

Regards


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nowhere near 1864.

The hallmark is very close to 1904 (with same surround style), but wristwatches didn't even come to prominence until the 1910's and 1920's.

My guess would be 1939, the surrounds didn't always match the guide.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty certain. As stated, early 20th Century wristwatches looked very different (google images of Trench watches)

The Art Deco style had its heyday in the '30s, so again the '39 date fits well.

Dennison were very well-known English case makers and produced cases for many different sizes, shapes and makes for many years.

Nice piece! :thumbup:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep, just to add to the excellent comments above, your watch has arabic numerals and not roman numerals so definatly around 1930's, going back towards the first world war and before your into trench watches then pocket watches, and an 1864 watch would certainly be a pocket watch. The value of the watch is going to be in the gold with in my opinion an estimate of Â£300 - Â£500 value, lovely nice heirloom :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually, taimar, to save you googling it, this is a WW1 trench watch:


----------

